# Verkaufe neuen Diablo 3 Key !!



## sadolino (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich verkaufe einen Diablo 3 Key, ich habe den Key von Blizzard erhalten, da ich eine CE eingetragen habe.
Der Käufer erhält ihn gegen 40€. Paypal und bitte, bei Interesse, vorab per PM bescheid sagen.

Gruß


----------

